# Removing bees wax polish



## Dave Armstrong (Jun 18, 2007)

Hi All,

We have a large oak veneer country style dining table (3m x 1.3m) which 
apparently was finished with a bees wax polish. Over the years the bees wax
has gone pretty disgusting in a few areas around the edges of the table top. It
has softened and gone lumpy and black. I want to remove it completely and
re-finish with something less reactive. Can anyone suggest the easiest way to
remove the bees wax polish, and maybe what sort of finish might be better ? 

cheers,
Dave


----------



## solidwoods (Apr 26, 2007)

If the original topcoat was shellac or varnish and wax has been put on top since, alcohol will rip it right off.
If not hydracoat sells a gel stripper that will.

Then maybe shellac finish again, to be authentic. 
Or if its a nothing special table, aniline die any lightened areas, and I use hydracoats finishes.

If you want to remove all the dark color from the top, its allot of work , and any short cuts will show up.

hoodfinishing.com 
jim


----------

